# New Recruit!



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi All

I have recently had ICSI and am nearing the end of my 2ww, it is has been an emotional roller coaster but tomorrow I find out whether it has been a success or not.

Good Luck to all of you going through treatment in 2006.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

hi welcme to the boards.  Sending you lots of positive toughts for tomorrow


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Welcome to FF and loads of luck for tomorrow. 

Tracy xx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Best of luck, not long to wait now.

I'm starting ICSI in about 3 months time was supposed to start in Jan but delayed now as currently recovering from surgery after Ectopic.

Ally
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi !

Happy New Year 

Welcome to FF and Good Luck for tomorrow


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to Fertility Friends......................Good luck with tomorrow!

Happy New Year

Love PoPs xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi   Langdj,

Just wanted to welcome you to ff & wish you    for tomorrow.... hope you get   

Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

HOW DID YOU FIND THE WHOLE ICSI PROCESS.  IM DUE TO START IN MAY HOPEFULLY AND IM REALLY ANXIOUS ABOUT ALL THE PROCEDURES AND INJECTIONS ETC.  I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU AND HOPE THE NEW YEAR BRINGS YOU SOME HAPPINESS.


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Good luck for later today.  Fingers crossed you get a  

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there just wanted to wish u good luck - let us know the result

Kate


----------



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Thank you all sooo much for your good luck messages - the must have worked as I got:   

I am over the moon  

Ally good luck with your treatment when it starts.

Lisa, don't be too anxious there are ups and downs throughout the treatment as you do get tired and hormonal but try and stay positive, the first injection is a little scary but once you have done one you will be fine - the worst part for me was the 2ww and waiting for my result today.  Good luck for May and I hope you also have a positive outcome.


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!!    

You must be on  

Happy and Healty 8mths to you xx

PoPs xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Congrats!!!!

Take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

congratulations thats a great start to 2006 for you


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi langdj, what wonderful news. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.  Keep us informed of your progress. Take care. Melissa***


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Langdj

Congratulations with the   - that's fab neews, it makes me so positive as I start icsi with ARGC soon.  I went for my first appt in Dec and I have to do a monitored cycle when Jan's AF comes, could you tell me what this entails?

Thanks Jappa xx


----------



## langdj (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jappa

Good Luck with your treatment in January.

The monitoring cycle involves a blood test on day 1-2 when you get your AF (I bet this will be the only time you can't wait to get it!), then a scan and blood test at mid cycle.  

After the scan you then use the ovulation kits (I would strongly recommend the digital ones as I got some strange readings from the normal ones).  Once you get a positive reading (or a happy face if using the digital ones) you ring the clinic and they book you in for a 2nd scan,  I had a late ovulation (day 22) so I didn't have to have my 2nd scan.

Leave plenty of time for the scan - I was there for 4 hours as the women taking injections take priority over those on the monitoring cycle.

You should then be able to start the nasal spray for 2 weeks (3 times a day), due to my late ovulation they didn't let me start the spray and I was devasted as they said I would need to repeat the monitoring cycle again, however, once I got my AF they scanned me again and started me on a different spray that I only had to take for 1 week twice a day so don't panic if this happens to you.

After this you start the injections and continue the spray until they tell you otherwise, be prepared to drink loads of water! I ended up on 5 litres a day with involves several trips to the toilet! I would also recommend that you have your injection earlier rather than later as you get v.tired as you have to have a blood test everyday (incl weekends) and if you don't live nearby this means early mornings so you may need some early nights and don't want to have to wake up for your injection.

You receive a phone call from the ARGC everyday to tell you how much you need to inject - sometimes I didn't get this call until 7pm so again don't panic.

I had injections for 16 days but I think it is normally between 10-14 days that you have them, by the 2nd week of injections you have to have repeat blood tests - one in the morning and another about 3pm and then when you are nearly ready you will also have a scan about 5pm so they can be sure when to give you your trigger injection to release your eggs.

After you do have the trigger injection egg collection is 36 hours later, I had a great sleep when they put me out for the egg collection and felt fine afterwards, I had some bloating and felt a little bruised for a couple of days so you just need to take it easy.

My eggs went back in after 5 days which is a simple, pain free procedure but v.exciting and scary at the same time.

And look at me now -  

You do have to go the ARGC alot and it does become tiring during treatment but all of the staff are really friendly and helpful and I really did feel like I was being v.well looked after.

Lots of luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

all the very best, what a fantastic way to start the new year,
love and hugs sparkies xxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope the result was good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

langdj

Thanks for all the information on the monitoring and treatment cycle.  I understand it now as when I went for my first appointment I came out really confused (too much info I think).  You make it sound perfectly logical and I've already got the new calender out plotting potential dates for EC/ET etc - how sad (but very exciting).  You are sooooo right I can't wait for AF to arrive!

Thanks loads for this info, congrats again on your pregnancy I hope to follow suit in a few months time.

Jappa xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

congrats langdj u must be soooooooooooo happy  

good luck with the pregancy

Kate xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Congatulations to you both.
Its good to see it working and helps to keep the rest of us still trying positive.

Ruby M x


----------



## MichelleM72 (Nov 20, 2005)

Lots and lots of     headed your way!

Hugs,
Michelle


----------

